# Same Audio, Two Outputs, Windows 7



## red268 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I recently built a new PC with Windows 7.

On Vista, I was able to have my PC speakers plugged in the back panel and a stereo plugged in to the front audio socket and they both played the same thing.

Now on Windoze 7, it will only play from either one or the other, not both at the same time.

Is there any way to change it so I can use it like I used to?

I have Googled my problem, but can't seem to find anything useful - mainly people saying they want to play different things from two outputs.  I want the same to be played from both outputs.
I read it's due to changes behind the scenes, but am hoping someone knows a way around it.

Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Aug 22, 2012)

if its realtek, its an option in the realtek software


----------



## red268 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply .... sorry, I should have said in the first place.  I've got something called Envy HD .... which I've never heard of before.

However, your suggestion works for this too.

Thank you SO much. This has been REALLY annoying me!!


----------



## CJCerny (Aug 22, 2012)

OP, do you have the driver for the audio loaded in the new OS? The OS usually installs a basic driver to get the sound working. Advanced functionality like you are wanting is only available after installing the appropriate driver for that device. It is not a limitation of the OS.


----------

